# bumblebee tarantula?



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

A couple months back i saw a T's in a rep shop, Ive no idea what the scientific name was but it was labelled as a bumble bee tarantula and all i know it that it was a very slow grower and apparently quite rare, anyone know what it couldve been? He was really cute and id love to get one if i can find out what it was


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Apparently the costa rican sun tiger is sometimes called the bumblebee spider.
Google that and have a look.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

Sometimes the Euathlus Sp "Yellow" goes under the name "Bumblebee Beauty". They are VERY slow growers. Did you see what it looked like?

Alex


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Can you give a description of it? Even just colour would help.

P. Irminia aren't very rare though.

Google wasn't much help as far as a 'bumblebee tarantula' goes (mainly just Argiope and Nephila sp in the results), though it maybe seems to think it might be Paraphysa Scrofa. Although... these don't have anything bumblebee-ish about them.

What about Euthlas sp 'yellow'? They're a bit yellow.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It wasn't a Greenbottle blue sling was it? They have cute bumblebee stripes on their abdomens until they get to large juvie size. They're not exactly slow growing though.


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

definatly wasnt a p.irminia or c.cyaneopubescens, just looked on google and it could've been an euathlus sp "yellow", are they easy to get hold of?

all i can remember is that it was pretty much black all over, and quite small, maybe 1" LS? wasnt very old though either i dont think.

he was very docile too, even the girl there that didnt like T's really liked it


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

never seen any in the UK. I've spotted them on the Euro classifieds sites though.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've seen the Euathlus sp. 'yellow' slings for sale from a German website .


----------

